# Embroidery machine for caps and maybe shirts good price



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

Hello I have seen a $6000 machine for 6 needle I have seen 7000 for 12 needle machine with training. I am assuming it is difficult if training is involved. I might want to do some polo shirts (small logo on the left chest) What prices are good have you bought a specific model that you can recommend for this type of work? Mainly snapbacks will be done. And I have someone who can digitize the images. Is a single head good is that good for one color work? Thanks


----------



## 1badsup (Jan 16, 2015)

Itsallaboutp said:


> Hello I have seen 6,000 machines for 6 needle I have seen 7000 for 12 needle machine with training. I am assuming it is difficult if training is involved. I might want to do some polo shirts (small logo on the left chest) What prices are good have you bought a specific model that you can recommend for this type of work? Mainly snapbacks will be done. And I have someone who can digitize the images. Is a single head good is that good for one color work? Thanks


Single head with six needles is good enough as a startup embroidery machine. Yes, you do need training as you don't want to break an $8000+ embroidery machine because you loaded the bobbin or thread incorrectly or you don't know how to hoop a hat or shirt.

A brand new brother/babylock 6 needle will cost you about $8000 or about $11000 for a 10 needle. Or you can get a 16 needle Melco for about $13000. Where are you located? You can probably find a used PR600 in your area for less than $4000.


----------



## synful prod (Apr 27, 2011)

we have two pr620's and they make us money hand over fist. Low maintenance, easy to use, there's videos all over youtube on these machines for how to, repair, service etc. parts are still made and i bet there is a local brother deal for service if needed. 

We got ours pretty cheap and in the 3-4 months we have had them they paid for themselves. I have sewing background so we i didn't need any training other than youtube videos.


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

1badsup said:


> Single head with six needles is good enough as a startup embroidery machine. Yes, you do need training as you don't want to break an $8000+ embroidery machine because you loaded the bobbin or thread incorrectly or you don't know how to hoop a hat or shirt.
> 
> A brand new brother/babylock 6 needle will cost you about $8000 or about $11000 for a 10 needle. Or you can get a 16 needle Melco for about $13000. Where are you located? You can probably find a used PR600 in your area for less than $4000.


I am in Brooklyn, NY I looked on Craigslist no luck so far. I will continue to look online haven't seen anything as low as 4000 yet.


----------



## synful prod (Apr 27, 2011)

check ebay there are always some pr600/620's on there for around $4,000 with all the attachments and hoops.


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

synful prod said:


> check ebay there are always some pr600/620's on there for around $4,000 with all the attachments and hoops.


I have there is nothing at the moment for that price.


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Check Digitsmith.com

Sent from my SCH-R890 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Hats are more difficult to run than flats so it will be harder to start with them. Some machines are better with hats but they are generally the more expensive machines. If you buy used definitely watch the machine run a few hat designs and have the seller instruct you on how to run hats on that machine.


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

SunEmbroidery said:


> Hats are more difficult to run than flats so it will be harder to start with them. Some machines are better with hats but they are generally the more expensive machines. If you buy used definitely watch the machine run a few hat designs and have the seller instruct you on how to run hats on that machine.


Do you mean caps? That's what I want to do...


----------



## synful prod (Apr 27, 2011)

yes caps are also called hats. 

There are a few on there now for $5000 with everything. If you really want to get a machine for what you want $4-5000 is your starting point unless you get lucky like I did. I got both of my machines and EVERYTHING needed to make money from the door for $3500.

There is a reason not everyone does embroidery and that is the start up cost. You don't just need a machine. You will need needles, threads, bobbins, hoop master for reliable alignment on garments, software for digitizing or a reliable digitizer, various stabilizers and toppers and a ton of other various little items. So like others have said try to find a good reliable used machine. They usually come with everything else needed.

IF you don't know about the machine you are buying google it and find out everything you can before you go to look at it. If you can't find info on it on google then i wouldn't buy it to begin with.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Many would consider 4-$5,000 to be too low to get a solid machine that will last and does caps well.


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

I found a seller for $3500 10 needle Brother/Babylock and PR600II emailed him what should I ask about the machine thanks I am collecting questions and researching. Want to know what you guys say based on experience. Thanks


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Ask:
1. How long have they had it
2. How hard was it used (a few hours a week vs. 8 hours daily)
3. What repairs has it had
4. How has it been regularly maintained
6. Has a tech maintained it
7. Why are they selling
8. Do they like the machine


----------



## 1badsup (Jan 16, 2015)

PR600 is over 10 years old and is only 6 needles. First thing that you want to ask is what is the stitch count. I have this one and when it hit 30 million stitches, it started having all sorts of problems.


----------



## synful prod (Apr 27, 2011)

If its TWO machines for $3500 and they turn on and run take them asap or send me the sellers info. Lol

Stitch count and service count are important. As well as where it was stored/used and how long they owned it for. Any used machine u buy will need to be service, or at least should get serviced before use.


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

So far I know it was just serviced. I will get the stitch count in a few...


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Itsallaboutp said:


> I found a seller for $3500 10 needle Brother/Babylock and PR600II emailed him what should I ask about the machine thanks I am collecting questions and researching. Want to know what you guys say based on experience. Thanks



A 10 needle for $3500? 99.9% chance it's a scam. 

Any Brother PR6xx machine is a 6 needle, not a 10 needle. If it's the Brother PR600II advertised on digitsmith in NJ, that's my listing but I did not receive any email.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Turns out it is my listing were/are looking at, misunderstanding in how things are worded. I said in the ad that we bought a PR1000 in place of the PR600... No, we are not selling a 6 needle and a 10 needle for $3500. Heck, I'd buy them both at that price  

I won't say any more here about the listing because that would cross the line on advertising, at least in my opinion, but thought I would clear up the confusion.


----------

